# Quest for Oil - Free Oil Game



## sim667 (Jul 8, 2013)

A game in which you have to analyse data and manage shipping and drilling for oil. Free from Maersk.

http://www.questforoil.com

Been playing for two hours, still not managed to find any fucking Oil. Anyone else?


----------



## Boycey (Jul 8, 2013)

"game"?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 8, 2013)

Going to download this later - bet it beats the shit out of Crop Rotation Simulator 12.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks ace. I'll be downloading it.

Is this a recruitment tool for an oil company, though?

If I get the high score, I hope I get a job out of it


----------



## sim667 (Jul 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Looks ace. I'll be downloading it.
> 
> Is this a recruitment tool for an oil company, though?
> 
> If I get the high score, I hope I get a job out of it


 
I think it might be, but fuck it, I'd like to learn how they actually drill for oil so I can understanding when I complain about oil companies.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anyone actually found any oil on this?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 5, 2013)

I forgot about it. Downloading now.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep, got oil. Not sure how to build more platforms though? one of my platforms got 1 barrel of oil but the field had high potential. Do I need to move it or can I create more...and how?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 5, 2013)

This game is rubbish.  There's no strategy to it.

Send a helicopter to a field,  purchase it. Buy the most expensive survey,  do an exploratory drill.  Buy a production rig with the pipe option,  buy a pipe. 

Lather, rinse, repeat.

Game over.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 5, 2013)

8ball said:


> Going to download this later - bet it beats the shit out of Crop Rotation Simulator 12.


 
I doubt it, though this one does seem to be GTA Farmer Edition.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Looks ace. I'll be downloading it.
> 
> Is this a recruitment tool for an oil company, though?
> 
> If I get the high score, I hope I get a job out of it



Like The Last Starfighter but instead of being whisked off to fly hyper-drive ships in distant galaxies you get set to work proving yourself in some non-descript office in Coventry.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, got oil. Not sure how to build more platforms though? one of my platforms got 1 barrel of oil but the field had high potential. Do I need to move it or can I create more...and how?



I think it's about interpreting the seismic data.

I haven't got a fucking clue


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 7, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I think it's about interpreting the seismic data.
> 
> I haven't got a fucking clue


 
Me either, and the intro videos were crap and boring as fuck, so I skipped them.

Have you not found any oil yet?


----------



## sim667 (Aug 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Me either, and the intro videos were crap and boring as fuck, so I skipped them.
> 
> Have you not found any oil yet?



No.

I've moved onto world of tanks anyway.


----------



## Chz (Aug 12, 2013)

Horrible addiction, WoT. Every other week I swear I'm uninstalling it and never playing again. Only 12,000 battles so far...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds like a ploy to get me to find oil for Maersk.


----------

